

Wufoo showcases a bunch of awesome API Contest entries - megamark16
http://wufoo.com/blog/#post-4162

======
megamark16
I'm especially excited because my three entries to the contest are included in
the showcase, including two of my first open source projects, a Python API
Wrapper and a Java API Wrapper.

